# Does brand matter for RAM?



## Compsun123 (May 30, 2009)

I was looking online to buy more RAM for my computer, and noticed that I am stuck on 2 choices:

Kingston 1024MB PC2700 DDR 333MHZ Non-ECC Memory $39.99 

Corsair Value Select 1024MB PC3200 DDR 400MHz Memory $24.99


Both of these will work with my computer, but which exactly should I be choosing? Both also got the same kinds of reviews...

Does brand matter in terms of PERFORMANCE? Not quality of material or anything like that, I'm talking about performance-wise (speed, etc.)? Would the Kingston bring in better performance becasue of its higher price? And what does the MHZ mean -the higher the better?

Thanks!


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

If you want the better performer then get the Corsair RAM. They are both good brands and MHz is how they measure the speed. 400 MHz > 333 MHz. I like to read the poor reviews as those give you the most information about the product.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think most memory manufacturers produce fairly sturdy RAM these days. As to who holds the crown for quality, it varies with time (in the late 90s I think Kingston was king of the hill - I haven't really kept up lately). What's more important is going on the various memory manufacturers' site, and running their memory configurator tools. You can search your brand of PC and/or motherboard and find (or not) RAM that's compatible with it. Also check your motherboard manufacturer's site. They tend to list a qualified vendor list with specific memory modules tested to work with their motherboards. As long as you pick models that are listed by either the RAM maker or the MB maker, you should be fine.
One last point: memory tends to be of excellent quality, but occasionally you'll get a bad batch. It's easy to spot. Look at the reviews. Bad reviews come in batch too! (I've observed it on newegg when buying my own RAM). You'll get excellent reviews, then you'll get 3 or 4 in a row that are bad or require RMA. If last 2 or 3 reviews seem bad, hold off a bit until the bad batch is sold out.



Compsun123 said:


> Does brand matter in terms of PERFORMANCE? Not quality of material or anything like that, I'm talking about performance-wise (speed, etc.)? Would the Kingston bring in better performance becasue of its higher price? And what does the MHZ mean -the higher the better?


I totally forgot to address your second question. The MHz is the speed of the RAM. A Hertz is one cycle per second, so a megahertz means 1 million cycles per second. Check out the table in
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR_SDRAM
Naturally 400MHz is faster than 333MHz, but you have to check whether your motherboard supports it. Which is why I recommend running the memory configurators on the memory manufacturers' website.
http://www.kingston.com (search by manufacturer - brand of PC or motherboard)
http://www.corsair.com/configurator/default.aspx
http://www.pny.com/configurator/
http://www.crucial.com/
http://conf.ocztechnology.com/index.php?c=1
All of those pages will let you enter your brand of PC or motherboard and let you find compatible memory sticks. Most of those pages require flash though.


----------



## Compsun123 (May 30, 2009)

Alright another question:

What is the difference between the "PC2700" and the "PC3200"? Both of them are 1GB and the same amount of pins and stuff...I just don't want to buy one and find out that my comp was "PC2700" compatible and not "PC3200" compatible, or the other way around.

Here are the details for the comp:

Standard Memory: 128 MB (Removable) 

Maximum Memory: 2 GB 

Expansion: 2 Sockets 

CPU & ChipSet: Intel Celeron 1.7 GHz Intel 845G

Bus Architecture: PCI

Mfgr's System P/N's: N/A


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

PC2700 operates at 333MHz, PC3200 at 400MHz. 2700 = 166 MHz x 2 (for DDR = double data rate) x 8 (8 bits per byte). 3200 = 200 MHz x 2 x 8
You need the exact model of the motherboard, or the exact brand and model of the PC or laptop to know for sure what works.
Since you have an Intel motherboard with the 845G chipset, may I suggest the chipset identification utility here
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProductID=861&DwnldID=8264


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What is the Brand & Model number of the Mobo?
845G chipset goes back to DDR RAM.


----------



## faithful1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a question, my computer is really slow and I was told it was told 2 diff stories, 1 tech said I had enough ram (memory) another said I didn't.

So I'm going to get some, my computer specs are here:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c00387080

and the 2 sticks of 1GB ea ram that I want to get is here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/2GB-2-x-1GB-DDR...I&itu=UCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=10&ps=63

I don't know much about whether or not the 'brand name' of the memory is important or not but the one on ebay seemed like a good deal and is from a power seller. Can you please take a look and see if it is good enough for me to get? I'm having a lot of issues with my computer. 
I was also told that even though when the specs say that the memory in my computer now are 333MHZ it's alright to use 400MHZ on my computer. Is that correct?

Thanks for anyone that can help me...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

faithful1 said:


> I have a question, my computer is really slow and I was told it was told 2 diff stories, 1 tech said I had enough ram (memory) another said I didn't.
> 
> So I'm going to get some, my computer specs are here:
> 
> ...



yes it can matter with the brand name and it is probably a better idea to creat your own thread instead of jumping on somebody elses. I am quite sure you posted this same question before and I responded to it.


----------



## faithful1 (Sep 14, 2009)

@Greenbrucelee 

Ouch, My apologies, however I just signed up yesterday (found this site on Google) therefore have never posted this or any other question on this site before.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

That ram will and should work from that auction/seller. Make sure its guaranteed.


----------

